
Show HN: Mathpendium, updated - CatsAreCool
https://mathpendium.org/discover
======
gus_massa
Nice update!

If I touch "Edit", and make an update, then I have three buttons "Add item",
"Submit" and "Cancel". I'm not sure if I should click on "Add item" or
"Submit". (So I tried both.)

Also, after the submission, the item is not updated. I guess you (or some
register users) must approve the change. It would be nice if the "thanks"
message explain that, something like:

> _Thanks for your contribution! It will be reviewed soon by one of the
> Mathpendium members._

where "soon" and "members" are two fuzzy defined concepts.

It also should be nice to see how many pending corrections has each entry, to
get some feedback that the correction was registered.

------
CatsAreCool
I've updated Mathpendium based on all of the great feedback I received before,
and wanted to share the update. Thanks.

~~~
dang
The previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22290812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22290812)

It would be good to add some information here about what updates you made.

